# Smoking and Drinking



## wittdog (Jun 10, 2007)

Well it’s my first day off in two weeks and my first real break in about a month…So Smoking and Drinking is all I have to do today…Case of Ribs…Case of beer..(had my first at 8am) and whatever else I decide to toss to Buford…I have to do the ribs in batches…oh yeah we are going to make some mustard today and some Rootbeer Jelly for the boys….Should be a good day..I’ll try to keep you updated..


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 10, 2007)

OH MAN do I wish I lived closer.  What a good start to a day Dave.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 10, 2007)

rootbeer jelly!  gotta have pics of that!


----------



## TheCook (Jun 10, 2007)

What time should we be over?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

If I started drinking at 8am- the ribs would never get cooked!!   
Good luck.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 10, 2007)

erik13 said:
			
		

> If I started drinking at 8am- the ribs would never get cooked!!
> Good luck.



But you wouldn't care as much either... 8)   

Looking good, Dave!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 10, 2007)

Dave you're in for a helluva day!!  You need to get a second rack for Buford!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 10, 2007)

not enough room....the second rack would be to close to the top...the temps would be to high for how I like to do my ribs....but....it would be perfect for chicken....


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Jun 10, 2007)

Could u elaborate on the rootbeer jelly :?:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 10, 2007)

Ask and......click here  http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=9617


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 10, 2007)

Damn Dave, thats great! Hey, I'm gonna be swinging through your area later this summer after I drop my son off at school. My wife has never been to Niagra Falls so maybe we can hook up!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 10, 2007)

Let me warn you about Nick...he drinks all your beer and eats all your food and then he disappears.



And he sounds like Ray Ramano


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 10, 2007)

With a thread title like this I knew it had to be good  
Lookin' good Dog 8)


----------



## wittdog (Jun 10, 2007)

The first batch of ribs is getting there…should be done in about an hour….



Nick let me know when you are coming thru..I'd be happy to get together with you and your wife...hell...I might even get the cobb webs off the cookers  
Cappy that description of Nick Sounds just like John Pen but with out the funny accent...


----------



## wittdog (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok the first batch is almost done..2 are done 2 need a little more time and the last is sauced and ready to be tested for quality….Time to prep the next 6..and have the next 6 beers…or more…


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks like you got it going on Dave.  

I assumed that all of you people had funny accents.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 10, 2007)

Time for round two….



Cliff some are funnier than others...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 10, 2007)

Go Dave go. Absolutely no better way to prefect your cooking than to cook and sell to friends at work. (not that there not perfect)  Did I get my spelling right boy's?


----------



## cleglue (Jun 10, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 10, 2007)

Rootbeer jelly and the mustard are done….


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 10, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Looks like you got it going on Dave.
> 
> I assumed that all of you people had funny accents.



When I hooked up with the fellows down at SOTB, I could swear people were coming around to hear the funny NYer talk!  [smilie=orange.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 10, 2007)

Whoever is in the minority is the one with the funny accent.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 10, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Whoever is in the minority is the one with the funny accent.



That would ALWAYS be me!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 10, 2007)

not in an elevator with Ray Ramano.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 10, 2007)

That sures smells and tastes good all the way in Texas!!!   Good job!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 10, 2007)

Good looking bones Dave.

You need a bigger pit.


----------



## john a (Jun 10, 2007)

Some really good looking ribs WD, good job.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 10, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Good looking bones Dave.
> 
> You need a bigger pit.


It's funny you should mention the bigger pit Lynn said the same thing..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 10, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":wgr7oiqr]Looks like you got it going on Dave.
> 
> I assumed that all of you people had funny accents.



When I hooked up with the fellows down at SOTB, I could swear people were coming around to hear the funny NYer talk!  [smilie=orange.gif][/quote:wgr7oiqr]

Nope it was the Funny Looking NY'er, not the accent!    


Dave the ribs look absolutely perfect but you had to go and ruin it with that "Worlds Oldest Brewery" swill!! I'd be sober if that was the only beer to drink!!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 10, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now yer talkin' 

Strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 10, 2007)

Just tossed on the 3rd batch of ribs…I don’t know if it’s the lack of sleep or the pops with the foam on top…but my vison is starting to get blury…



all those ribs and this is what we had for dinner…


----------



## john pen (Jun 10, 2007)

Good looking grub ! 

Nick, let us know when your in the area...Im always up for free food and beer !


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 10, 2007)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Last batch came off at around 11:30 sorry enough pics of the ribs that look the same...all in all a good day..not enough sleep and way to many pops with the foam on top....but the ribs came out good...


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks fine Dave. I have trouble with sharp things after too many pops...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 11, 2007)

looks like you had a great day Dave! Ribs looked great!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 11, 2007)

Wait one second that pizza looks great but, its in a pizza box? Did you make that pie Dave?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 11, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Wait one second that pizza looks great but, its in a pizza box? Did you make that pie Dave?


If he didn't, I need the phone number of the place that did!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Nope didn't make the pie......nobody felt like running to the store for grocerys...and I was in nocondition to drive...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 11, 2007)

Great lookin viddles Dave!


----------

